# Need Minecraft bukkit Plugin created



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a problem securing my server. I have anti-griefing plugins for bukkit installed. The problem is that random people will show up and "test" commands like "nuke" and "fireball" on structures and such. What I need is a plugin that will tie into the Jail plugin http://dev.bukkit.org/server-mods/jail/. What I need it to do is when a player logs in and tries to use commands like nuke and fireball etc ( damaging commands) or tries to op themselves or pose as an Admin, they would be jailed. The jailing of a player would log in a database and be tracked. After ~5 jailings ( each time doubling the jail time) they are banned.

Can someone do this?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2012)

Just white list.  Otherwise, there shall be chaos.


Anyway, I thought about making my own plugins but I simply refuse to until Minecraft gets a plugin system that doesn't require recompile for every new build.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 14, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just white list.  Otherwise, there shall be chaos.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I thought about making my own plugins but I simply refuse to until Minecraft gets a plugin system that doesn't require recompile for every new build.



Its kinda weird. i dont think there is actual griefing ATM. There are random blocks at spawn that are missing. i think it is actually server stuff. So far as far as I can tell, the GriefPrevention works like a charm.

I even have Multiverse.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just set up permissions properly to prevent "normal" users from access commands you don't want them to access.  There are plenty of plug-ins that do this, I use GroupManager on my server for this purpose.

Also, setting up a monitoring and rollback program such as Hawkeye would probably help greatly as well.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Anyway, I thought about making my own plugins but I simply refuse to until Minecraft gets a plugin system that doesn't require recompile for every new build.



You don't have to recompile the plug-in with every new build with bukkit, for the minor updates the plug-ins work just fine without recompiling.  For example plug-ins for 1.2.3 generally work with 1.2.4 and 1.2.5 without a recompile, the only plug-ins that have issues are ones that deal directly with the minor changes done in those updates and in those cases the code had to be updated anyway to work so a recompile is unavoidable.


----------

